# Transmission oil



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

Ford 3000. Calls for Ford 134. 80 wt / hydraulic oil for the transmission.
Ford has no specification on what Ford 134 oil is. 
According to the parts manual, there is a oil seal between the transmission and hydraulic chamber for lifts.

Can I substitute this with 80-90 wt Gear lube for these aging machines?


Same question for a Case 530


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

For the Ford, Use a good HyTrans or UTF (universal tractor fluid) that meets Ford 134D specs. Make sure ìt says that on the pail. Same oil in your rear end, transmission and power steering if you have it.
I just buy whatever generic stuff that meets those specs at Fleet Farm.
Dunno about the Case but you can probably use the same stuff.


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

Thank you for the info. I will check out TSC. Is there any indication what the oil weight number is?
The info on the side states that it is for a common sump for transmission and hydraulics.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Can't tell you what the weight is. I don't think it is listed by weight.
I can tell you that 134D looks thinner than your average 80W90, etc that you are used to putting in to automotive type rear ends and standard transmissions.
Oil threads are kind of like which is better, Ford, Dodge or Chevy and can get out of control in a hurry.
Especially when you get the synthetic guys involved.😱
I don't know enough to even care though I do drive a Chevy 😇
I have been on tractor forums for a quite a while and know guys who I respect a lot that have been using 134D in big 8000, 9000 and TW Series Ford tractors for incredible numbers of hours - a couple of engine overhauls even and don't have drive train problems due to improper oil.
That is good enough of a recommendation for me to run 134D in my own little 3000/4000 Fords without giving it much of a thought.


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Can't tell you what the weight is. I don't think it is listed by weight.
> I can tell you that 134D looks thinner than your average 80W90, etc that you are used to putting in to automotive type rear ends and standard transmissions.
> Oil threads are kind of like which is better, Ford, Dodge or Chevy and can get out of control in a hurry.
> Especially when you get the synthetic guys involved.😱
> ...


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

Update on oils. The Orielly Auto store is close and I usually get hydraulic oil from them. I was able to call the tech line for their oils, which are made by another company in Louisiana. They looked up the requirement and specs for my Ford 3000 transmission, which called for Ford 134 oil. The Orielly Premium tractor fluid has the same specs and is a direct equivalent to the Ford 134. I exchanged the 46 wt hydraulic oil for the premium tractor fluid.

Case transmission oil, according to the local Case dealer who did some research, calls for a 80 wt gear lube. I thought that I read that 80 wt is also for the differential reservoir, as well. 
If anyone has any info on using 80 wt gear lube instead of hydraulic fluid, please let me know.


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

FYI on oils and gears.

The parts list shows that there is an oil seal between the transmission housing and the forward/reverse shuttle housing.
The manuals seem to indicate that these two housing are not the same and should be treated separately in regards to what type of oil to use in each. But to me, gears are gears regardless which housing they are in, therefore should take the same type of oil. Manuals call for 80wt gear lube in the transmission and differential reservoir housing, and hydraulic oil in the shuttle reservoir housing. 
I removed the top covers from the shuttle, transmission, and differential housing, both to clean them all out and inspect, and also verify that they were separate reservoir housings. I removed the drain plug under the differential and watched to see if the transmission oil also drained out. It did. Did the same with the shuttle reservoir housing. 

Cleanned all with diesel oil, as others have suggested, and blew out the residue with compressed air, until all of the milky oil was gone. 
Refilled the differential compartment and transmission compartment with 80wt. oil. Then refilled the shuttle housing with hydraulic oil. Used the premium tractor fluid, from Orielly, since I was able to verify from the supplier that it had the same specifications as Travelers and what the manuals call for. Now aligning the transmission and shuttle forks with the gear slide grooves while guessing that they were in the correct location, blindly because of the covers being in the way.

On another FYI subject, Several years ago I lost the rivets between the differential gear plate and gear. The ring gear that tuns the differential gears that rotate the wheels. Absolutely no power going to wheels, with the main drive spinning with no connection. I was able to take the plate out, remove the broken rivet remains. I repacked the rivets with grade 8 bolts and nuts and peened over the bolt ends coming through the nuts. That was about 10 or more years and they still looked good, and of course, still rotate the wheels. 

Hope this helps and answers some of the questions that you all may have. Now, if I can figure out the timing problem, then only have to deal with leaking cylinders, which is only a pain in the rear, but can be repaired.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You started this thread by saying you have a Ford 3000.
Then you wrote this:

"Manuals call for 80wt gear lube in the transmission and differential reservoir housing, and hydraulic oil in the shuttle reservoir housing.
I removed the top covers from the shuttle, transmission, and differential housing, both to clean them all out and inspect, and also verify that they were separate reservoir housings. I removed the drain plug under the differential and watched to see if the transmission oil also drained out. It did. Did the same with the shuttle reservoir housing"

Are you now talking about a Case tractor?
I know nothing about Case tractors.
Only Fords.


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

As indicative by my handle name, I have both a Ford and Case. I figured that there is enough confusion about tractor oils that they are universal. The manufactures want you to use their oil. Unfortunately there is much confusion about this, especially with tractors, like Ford, that no longer support what they manufactured once they stopped manufacturing.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

New Holland still sells UTF under their Ambra line of lubricants. They call it Multi G 134. It costs about $75 for a 5 gal. pail.
The description of it says:

"Multi-G 134 is a single fluid for hydraulic systems, transmissions, differentials, wet brakes and PTO clutches. A high quality hydraulic oil that is truly all-purpose. Designed for use in an ambient temperature range of -5F (-20C) to 120F (50C)"

The stuff I suggested earlier is just a generic equivalent and costs about $50 a pail. 
But you may use whatever lubricants you wish in your Fords and Cases.


----------



## Ford/Case (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the info reply. No one else mentioned new holland products.


----------

